# Podiatrist/Chiropody



## jeremybear (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi all, we are looking at moving over to Paphos in 2014 where we already own a property & have been visiting regularly over a number of years.
i'm able to run my business from Cyprus so i'm happy to make the move.
My partner will be a qualified Podiatrist / Chiropodist and would like to open a Clinic between Paphos and Coral Bay - along the Tomb of the Kings Road. She would like to know if there is any demand for her services especially in the current climate?
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated - thank you


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

There are a number of Chiropodist's operating in and around the area but I don't know how good they are as I've not used any of them yet.
I suggest you look them up on the internet or during your next visit to see how they shape up. If your partner can provide a better quality service at a sensible price I don't see why she can't make a go of things. 
From what I've seen (most people wear open toed shoes or sandals here) there are plenty of folk who could do with it. Remember though that most people usually stay with the first clinic they come across and getting them to switch to a new clinic is not as easy as one may think.


----------

